# Greek on xfce4

## amsterdamer

Kalhspera.Skefthka na metavw sto xfce4 kai to mono mou provlhma einai oti den mporw na grapsw sta ellhnika. Sto gnome grafw kanonika kai to xorg.conf mou einai ftiagmeno akrivws opws perigrafete se auto to forum. Ta ellhnika pantws fainontai mia xara (sto firefox, se onomata arxeiwn klp.). Apla den mporw na alla3w to layout me alt shift (opws sto gnome).

----------

## Slammer

Αν την αλλαγή την ορίζεις στο xorg.conf τοτε εχεις Ελληνικά σε όλες τις εφαρμογές κατω από Χ.

Να το τμήμα του xorg.conf που ορίζει το keyboard, που χρησιμοποιώ:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "us,gr"

        Option          "XkbOptions"    "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

EndSection
```

----------

## amsterdamer

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"kbd"

    Option "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"us,el"

    Option "XkbOptions"   "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

    #Option "XkbOptions"   "compose:menu"

    Option "XkbVariant"   ",extended"

    Option "Xleds"        "1 2 3"

EndSection

Kai pali den douleuei.Alla3a kai to el se gr, to dokimasa kai me ta 2. Ki emena periergo mou fainetai. Pws orizw to pws 8elw  na ginetai h allagh layout

(apo to xorg h apo to idio to gnome gia paradeigma).Giati den exw vrei kai tipota sta menu tou xfce pou na kanei allagh layout.

Thanks anyway.

----------

## Slammer

Όταν δηλώνεις την αλλαγή από το xorg.conf απενεργοποιείς την διαχείριση του πληκτρολογίου από το περιβάλλον (gnome, kde κλπ). Με λίγα λόγια δεν χρειάζεσαι κανένα πρόγραμμα υποστήριξης στο xfce ή στο gnome.....

----------

## cgits

Μια ιδέα μόνο: Έχεις ρυθμίσει σωστά τα locales? Eιδικότερα το LC_CTYPE=el_GR?

Το λέω γιατί εμένα μου δούλευαν κανονικά τα ελληνικά στις περισσότερες εφαρμογές των X, αλλά σε μερικές δε μπορούσα να γράψω επειδή είχα ξεχάσει αυτό.

Τρέξε το locale σε μια κονσόλα. Αν τυχόν το πρόβλημα είναι αυτό, δοκίμασε να προσθέσεις τη γραμμή LC_CTYPE=el_GR στο /etc/env.d/xxlocale, μετά env-update και restart Χ.

----------

